# OZ Audio BFB CS 5.25 Superman Component Set NEW OLD STOCK



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

OZ Audio BFB CS 5.25 Superman Component Set OLD SCHOOL BRAND NEW IN BOX | eBay

This is my listing on ebay. Feel free to make an offer on them.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

I can do a discount if anybody wants multiple pairs.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump any offers?


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump still taking offers


----------

